# Making my first Fursuit head!



## desolatekiss (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm making my first balachlava and foam head! It's a rodent style head that I'm trying for a more realistic style...  is there any tips I should know about before I dive into this creation? 
Thanks!!


----------



## Deo (Apr 24, 2011)

à² _à² 
Did you not read the Stickies at all?
I'll copy my other thread here for you since you seem to be unable to read the Stickies.



Deo said:


> *-ENJOY.*​
> *FAUX FUR FABRIC*
> *FUR IN THE U.S.A.*
> CR's Crafts
> ...


----------



## Jesie (Apr 24, 2011)

DEO, Y U POST THIS?

I say we lynch him. We've not lynched anyone in a long while. He deserves to be lynched for being an unobservant asshole.


----------



## Fay V (Apr 24, 2011)

desolatekiss said:


> I'm making my first balachlava and foam head! It's a rodent style head that I'm trying for a more realistic style...  is there any tips I should know about before I dive into this creation?
> Thanks!!


 There are a million and one resources and you will have way more success looking at thread stickies and what has already been provided rather than posting like this and expecting people to come to you. 
Asking something so broad is unhelpful. "I'm going to do a project, what should I do?" there's a lot of different ways to do things based on style and all other things, you need to see the different methods presented then choose what is best for you. If later you have a more specific question that isn't already answered, then go ahead and make a thread.


----------



## desolatekiss (Apr 24, 2011)

Couldn't read sticky posts on my phone.. sorry >: 
New to forums things x.o


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 24, 2011)

Jesie said:


> DEO, Y U POST THIS?
> 
> I say we lynch him. We've not lynched anyone in a long while. He deserves to be lynched for being an unobservant asshole.


 
Hay, save that Gatorage for later Jesie.

That said OP, the biggest tip I can give is to do some actual research. You want to have some sort of a plan. So figure out first what kind of budget you will have. Look then at different styles of heads and find tutorials many of which can be found just be going to the stickies that are in this sub-forum.

Be aware that your first time may turn out to be a horror. That's okay, lots of people's first times start out like that. So don't be afraid to try again. In fact you might buy cheap faux fur just in order to do a test run so that you get the basics down, make mistakes and learn from them. Once you get the idea down pat then, and only then make the move to use more expensive and high quality materials. The thing is cheap faux fur is okay for test runs that you won't wear much anyway. When it comes to making the actual costume for main use don't skimp on technique or material.

Pay attention to how you cut your materials so you don't end up with awful seams. Stitch your seams, don't hot glue them. Also pay attention to the resource we have that tells you want are not Fursuit materials. That will come in very handy.


----------



## Deo (Apr 24, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> Gatorage


 It this beverage made with only organic blood? If it's not organic I'm sure it'll be lacking in the proper electrolytes.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 24, 2011)

Deo said:


> It this beverage made with only organic blood? If it's not organic I'm sure it'll be lacking in the proper electrolytes.


 
It is pure bottled rage mixed with the blood of sacrificed furfags. I don't know the nutritional value only that it's rather explosive.


----------



## Deo (Apr 25, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> It is pure bottled rage mixed with the blood of sacrificed furfags. I don't know the nutritional value only that it's rather explosive.


 Sounds like the drink of winrars 
CHAMPIONS


----------

